# aim animated icons as avatars?



## BORTZ (Apr 24, 2008)

i have a sweet aim icon that shows MegamanX warp like he does at the beginning of a level. can i use it as an avatar?


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 24, 2008)

Sure you can use it, I don't see why not. Unless  it's over 25 KB.


----------



## dice (Apr 24, 2008)

use whatever you want as it isn't offensive, over the file size limit or anything else listed in the forum rules that I havent mentioned


----------



## Jackreyes (Apr 24, 2008)

I think he wants to know how to use it as an avatar.
just guessing though...


----------



## leetdude_007 (Apr 24, 2008)

I think it's a gif anyway. Well, I haven't used AIM for a long time. Maybe they changed to a different format?


----------

